
Ask HN: How are you tracking API changes? - vbordo
We&#x27;re constantly writing services, bots, and apps that include dependencies on external APIs. When those APIs inevitably change, we usually need to adapt to those changes. I&#x27;ve been in situations recently where my code breaks in production because of an API deprecation I wasn&#x27;t aware of. How do you handle this situation? Do you use any tools or processes for API tracking? Curious to hear about your experiences!
======
vbordo
Got a dev.to thread here as well with some initial discussion:
[https://dev.to/vbordo/devs-what-tools-do-you-use-to-keep-
tra...](https://dev.to/vbordo/devs-what-tools-do-you-use-to-keep-track-of-api-
changes--5cd8)

